# TiVo N Adaptor Bricked after Fall 2013 Update



## sandycityscott (Oct 8, 2002)

My wireless N adaptor would no longer connect after the upgrade... I reset the adaptor and tried to log into it at 192.168.10.1... but it's not home. Won't connect via WiFi Protected setup either. Appears to be bricked. 

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

How did you reset it?



tivo.com said:


> How do I reset my adapter to factory default settings?
> 
> The TiVo Wireless N Adapter must remain plugged in. Use a paper clip to gently press the Reset button on the bottom of the adapter until the power LED turns amber, then release. The adapter will restart with its factory default settings. If you need to reconfigure your adapter, you will need to reset the device first.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

What are the LED's doing? Also what's the Client-Bridge switch set to?


----------



## sandycityscott (Oct 8, 2002)

I reset it using a paperclip and the small hole in the bottom. How do YOU usually do it?


----------



## sandycityscott (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm using "client" mode. I believe "bridge" mode is only when you want to use to of the TiVo 'N' adapters together to bridge from the router. The LED signal bars just blink blue, and never find my 5GHz network. Tried to sync with my 2GHz, but it doesn't find that anymore, either. I was able to admin it from my computer, and set it up with my network. Works until I plug it into the TiVo.


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

try switching the network connection on the Tivo box. ask it to connect to Moca and let that time out and then tell it to use the ethernet. 

just throwing out ideas. i have been tinkering with my home network and Tivo's can be a PITA.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh, if you can get into the adapter via computer, it's not quite bricked. 

Could you see what software version it's running? I wanted to understand if Tivo updated the firmware on the adapters at the same time as the roll out.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sandycityscott said:


> I'm using "client" mode. I believe "bridge" mode is only when you want to use to of the TiVo 'N' adapters together to bridge from the router. The LED signal bars just blink blue, and never find my 5GHz network. Tried to sync with my 2GHz, but it doesn't find that anymore, either. I was able to admin it from my computer, and set it up with my network. Works until I plug it into the TiVo.


I found this section very helpful. I moved and the router had its firmware changed. The blinking blue signal LED is explained:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1590

I used a laptop with Win7 and wireless disabled to run the configuration program. I just selected the correct SSID and the device works fine now. I verified the TiVo port by running 100' CAT-5 cable to a router switch port.


----------



## DogsOfWarandPeac (Apr 11, 2012)

My wireless N adapter wasn't bricked after the update, but it did not work after the update until I did a reset using the button on the bottom and entering the wifi network settings again via an attached computer.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

DogsOfWarandPeac said:


> My wireless N adapter wasn't bricked after the update, but it did not work after the update until I did a reset using the button on the bottom and entering the wifi network settings again via an attached computer.


Unless TiVo also updated the firmware in the N adapter this TiVo update should have not changed things unless your TiVo will not now connect directly with a RJ45 cable form the router (a test you should make if possible), as that all the N adapter is, is a WiFi to RJ45 converter.


----------



## DogsOfWarandPeac (Apr 11, 2012)

lessd said:


> Unless TiVo also updated the firmware in the N adapter this TiVo update should have not changed things unless your TiVo will not now connect directly with a RJ45 cable form the router (a test you should make if possible), as that all the N adapter is, is a WiFi to RJ45 converter.


Sure it shouldn't cause problems for something connected via an Ethernet cable, but the fact remains that it did and the problems started immediately following the TiVo update. I have two Premeire units that were both updated and only the one connected via the wireless N adapter had problems, the one physically wired into my network had no problems.

I did quite a bit of troubleshooting and other ways of fixing the problem before resetting the N adapter. The problems only disappeared after the adapter reset.


----------



## srm59 (Sep 27, 2004)

I've tried resetting my N adapter and still have problems connecting. It connects to the Tivo Server but then craps out while downloading with an N11 error code saying the internet connection was interrupted. I'm thinking it must be something on the Tivo side with their server timing out for some reason.

I'm going to try to reset the adapter again and see if the firmware is up to date.


----------



## Coffee (Feb 15, 2013)

Try using a different computer. One thing that can cause that problem is if you get a "do you want to set this "new" network connection as home/public network" pop-up on your computer and you don't answer the question. You have to set it up as "home" or it will be blocked.

Also, when you connect the ethernet cable, your computer should respond, saying that it has found a new network connection. If it does not, there may be something wrong with how it's connected, or with the ethernet connection. 

Not being able to find the network adapter is a common problem that almost always has a solution.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Network Nxx errors can be resolved by adding the router's IP address to the Gateway and DNS server. N133/C133 errors is on the Tivo's server side and can only resolve on that end.


----------



## srm59 (Sep 27, 2004)

srm59 said:


> I've tried resetting my N adapter and still have problems connecting. It connects to the Tivo Server but then craps out while downloading with an N11 error code saying the internet connection was interrupted. I'm thinking it must be something on the Tivo side with their server timing out for some reason.
> 
> I'm going to try to reset the adapter again and see if the firmware is up to date.


Well, I've tried just about everything I can think of short of running a CAT5 wire to my router. I've reset the adapter, the Tivo box and even my network. I've assigned a static IP to the Tivo box and still, the furthest I get is that the info starts downloading and then stops with the excuse that the connection was interrupted. I haven't had this much trouble since 1988trying to download a file on AOL.

I still think it has to do with the Fall Update. It was strange that it was pushed during Prime Time on Saturday night. I wonder if a file was corrupted because my network is fine and the Tivo was working well up until that point. I wish I could rollback the update.

UPDATE:
Well, I tried something different. I connected the adapter to an alternate network to see what would happen. To my surprise, it completed the download and is now finishing up. I hope that this shakes out the gremlins so when I connect it back to my main network it will work again.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

srm59 said:


> UPDATE:
> Well, I tried something different. I connected the adapter to an alternate network to see what would happen. To my surprise, it completed the download and is now finishing up. I hope that this shakes out the gremlins so when I connect it back to my main network it will work again.


My money goes that it still fails. Speculation: when connecting to the new router it found a new SSID it liked and configured itself. When using the paper clip to perform the factory reset do you wait for the LED to change color? Anyhow, I wish you luck.


----------



## srm59 (Sep 27, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> My money goes that it still fails. Speculation: when connecting to the new router it found a new SSID it liked and configured itself. When using the paper clip to perform the factory reset do you wait for the LED to change color? Anyhow, I wish you luck.


Well, it worked for a day but then started to fail again. So, back to the drawing board.

When I reset the adapter, the lights switched to just the red power light. Then connected to my PC, I ran the set up to switch the SSID back to my home router. I gave the Tivo top priority on the network and set it to a static IP. I'm thinking it's something on my network but can't figure out what. I don't have any ports blocked and when I run the Tivo diagnostics, it passes the TCP and DNS tests and passes the network connection test, so it is still a puzzle.


----------



## DogsOfWarandPeac (Apr 11, 2012)

Try forcing the N adapter to connect to a 2.4 GHz network and see if that helps. Then try forcing it to 5GHz. It helps rule that out frequency as an issue (which can be a problem caused by walls, cordless phones, microwaves, etc.). If you give your 2.4 and 5GHz networks different SSIDs that will make the process easier.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I am having the exact same problem with my N adapter. It worked flawlessly until the latest update, and now it fails with 'Connection Interrupted' or "Failed while configuring'.

The other option, Test Internet Connection, works fine.

Did all the usuals, reset the adapter, rebooted Tivo, reprogrammed adapter by connecting it to the PC, changed from 2.4GHz to 5GHz, etc.

So frustrating.


----------



## DogsOfWarandPeac (Apr 11, 2012)

Donbadabon said:


> I am having the exact same problem with my N adapter. It worked flawlessly until the latest update, and now it fails with 'Connection Interrupted' or "Failed while configuring'.
> 
> The other option, Test Internet Connection, works fine.
> 
> ...


Try setting a static IP address on the adapter.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

DogsOfWarandPeac said:


> Try setting a static IP address on the adapter.


Hey, that worked! It is now connecting using a static IP address.

I also had to go into my router setup and turn off DHCP, reboot it, and then turn DHCP back on. This removed the Wireless Tivo entry from the DHCP list, and now it is connecting with no problems.


----------



## MACCTVO (Apr 11, 2010)

I've had the same issue since the recent update. I get Error C133. I've tried most everything, including setting a static IP. The only thing that seems to work is to reboot my Comcast Gateway. I have at least 6 other computers and other devices on this gateway and none have any problems ... only the TIVO. I'm pretty convinced that there's something with the updated software, since this began within 24 hours of the update.

BTW in the past few days I got the error and couldn't access anything that needed the Internet, but the problem cleared by itself in an hour or so.

I'm still watching and hoping for a fix.


----------



## gls84 (Jan 29, 2012)

My wireless N adapter wouldn't work after the update, so I did a reset using the button on the bottom and reconfigured. Working now.


----------



## mattycb (Aug 6, 2008)

"Try setting a static IP address on the adapter."

Let me make sure I understand this. You're saying when I reset the adapter to give the ADAPTER a static IP or give the TiVo a static IP?

Matt B
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

mattycb said:


> "Try setting a static IP address on the adapter."
> 
> Let me make sure I understand this. You're saying when I reset the adapter to give the ADAPTER a static IP or give the TiVo a static IP?


You would be assigning a static IP to the MAC of the adapter or if by ethernet alone, the MAC of the Tivo (from the router). Or, set it in the adapter when its hooked to a computer, Tivo via ethernet cable.

I assign static IPs through my router using the connecting device's MAC address. The device stays at dynamic (DHCP) IP addressing and will always get the same assigned IP. Its easier than setting each device and avoids duplicates.


----------



## peleke12 (Nov 30, 2013)

I am also getting the N11 error during 'Getting Info' on our Tivo HD. Last successful update was 11/15/2013 6:48am. I have a Linksys E4200 router which works fine with all other devices. Tivo has worked flawlessly with that router since installed in March 2013. It passes all connection tests, including the port tests. I have reset everything multiple times including resetting the N Wireless Adapter (paper clip), Tivo box, router and modem. I chatted with John at support last night and he was convinced it was a port issue, which is consistent with the N11 error message, which provides a long list of ports that must be open He didn't mention the upgrade. Has anyone else had to specifically open ports on a router for Tivo to work after the upgrade? My understanding is that all ports are open by default and I even tried turning off the firewall on the router completely. No luck. The Tivo is basically useless now, with no channel line-up, it can't record anything. Could there be an issue with the MTA on the router? It is set to the default 1500 currently. Any help would be most appreciated. Thank you!

-Fred


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

For me it wasn't a port issue, it was that the TiVo had to be set to use a static IP address instead of using the DHCP to automatically assign one.

This update definitely screwed with something in the system, since a lot of us with N adapters suddenly couldn't connect after the update.


----------



## peleke12 (Nov 30, 2013)

I tried using a static IP (.108, it did use .107 from DHCP). Still get N11. I think my only option at this point is to enter all of the ports into the router and specifically enable them. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

peleke12 said:


> I tried using a static IP (.108, it did use .107 from DHCP). Still get N11. I think my only option at this point is to enter all of the ports into the router and specifically enable them. Thanks!


Have you tried entering the router's IP into DNS and Gateway server settings?


----------



## mattycb (Aug 6, 2008)

peleke12 said:


> Could there be an issue with the MTA on the router? It is set to the default 1500 currently. Any help would be most appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> -Fred


I have wondered the same thing because it behaves like a timeout, not an immediate connection error. I have not played with the router time parameters but that may be my next step. Setting the N adapter to static ip from within the router did not help.

Matt B
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carolynannmaher (Dec 2, 2013)

I am having the same problem. Am now trying static IP address to see what happens. I agree with above - seems like a timeout problem. My download error does not happen at the same time every time. Continue to get N11 errors. Shouldn't Tivo be providing a fix by now??


----------



## mattycb (Aug 6, 2008)

My other thought is that TiVo may have dropped a turd on the adapter itself and not on the TiVo box.

Has anyone tried to manually reinstall the N adapter firmware or gone to a back level?

Matt B
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

mattycb said:


> Setting the N adapter to static ip from within the router did not help.


Don't forget you also have to set the TiVo to use a static IP address. 
You may have done that, but just making sure you didn't just make the change in your router.


----------



## carolynannmaher (Dec 2, 2013)

Ahh - I only set static IP in Tivo - not in router. Now I am travelling for a couple days so will follow forum but as FYI until I get home. Also, I noticed that no matter what I told Tivo in the "choose network" option (either use Ethernet or use Tivo N Wireless Adapter), it always showed using Ethernet on the screen asking to force a network connection. Does that make sense? I have a Wireless N adapter plugged in and thought I had been using that the whole time (worked great until the Fall 2013 update messed things up). Welcome anyone's opinion on that too. Thanks.


----------



## peleke12 (Nov 30, 2013)

I had tried everything, including specifically opening and forwarding ports to the Tivo on a fixed IP. No luck, so decided to chat with Tivo support one more time. This time, they seem to recognize that it is a problem, and said that connecting through a hardwire connection not only works , but seems to resolve the wireless issue. Since my router is in the office and Tivo in the living room, I disconnected the Tivo, took it in the office and connected it directly to the router and monitor, no cable. First try resulted in the N11 Connection Interrupted error, but decided to try once more and it worked! Haven't tried to update it again wirelessly but it is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon. Will post an update. I wonder how many downloads normally fail but since it happens in background and keeps trying, it isn't obvious.


----------



## peleke12 (Nov 30, 2013)

Tivo support was correct. I updated connected directly to the router yesterday, and after weeks of frustrating troubleshooting, it successfully did a scheduled update today through the wireless adapter. My only problem now is that every time I reset the router, the adapter establishes a G connection unless I connect the adapter to a pc and manually connect to an N port. I can live with that.


----------



## carolynannmaher (Dec 2, 2013)

I talked to TiVo support yesterday and they told me TiVo is going to send out an update to the Fall 2013 download in the next 7-10 days. She admitted it has caused problems with customers who use wireless. In the meantime, she had me revert to the SD menu and reboot everything again - and return the IP address to DHCP - and it worked. So I'm back in action and hope to go back to HD menu after the next service update. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

same boat here, I've had to reset my N adapter with a paperclip 3 times now, works for awhile, than N11 error in middle of a download. such a frustrating waste of time, they better fix this soon

and changing from HD menu to SD and rebooting did not stop my N11 errors, I have gone 1 week without a successful download.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

For those of you experiencing issues with your wireless N Adapter, please email me ([email protected]):

1. Your TSN
2. The MAC address from the bottom of the N Adapter

Please use the subject: "N Adapter issues"

This info will let us look at your logs and figure out what is going on.

Thanks,
--Margret


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

TiVoMargret said:


> For those of you experiencing issues with your wireless N Adapter, please email me ([email protected]):
> 
> 1. Your TSN
> 2. The MAC address from the bottom of the N Adapter
> ...


done


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tivoknucklehead said:


> same boat here, I've had to reset my N adapter with a paperclip 3 times now, works for awhile, than N11 error in middle of a download. such a frustrating waste of time, they better fix this soon
> 
> and changing from HD menu to SD and rebooting did not stop my N11 errors, I have gone 1 week without a successful download.


I know this probably doesn't sound important to you with your issue, but I transfer, almost daily, four HD 1 hour programs between two Premiers. One is wired on one floor and one is wireless on another. I usually watch something live or recorded while they transfer. I have never had any error of any kind. My router is set for DHCP but the two TiVo units have reservations and use channel 1, which nothing nearby seems to use.

It just bothers me why mine works and you have problems.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I know this probably doesn't sound important to you with your issue, but I transfer, almost daily, four HD 1 hour programs between two Premiers. One is wired on one floor and one is wireless on another. I usually watch something live or recorded while they transfer. I have never had any error of any kind. My router is set for DHCP but the two TiVo units have reservations and use channel 1, which nothing nearby seems to use.
> 
> It just bothers me why mine works and you have problems.


tonight I'm going to try another adapter and if that fails run a long ethernet cable to my tivo until they fix this. todays marks the 8th consecutive day of a fail in the middle of a programming download

update: tried a new Tivo wireless N adapter. same issue, downloads stopped half way though download (or earlier) and routine podcast transfers from my PC to Tivo fail.

connected an ethernet cable from my router to the Premiere and download was successful on first try and podcasts all transferred too

thus there definitively is a software issue with this Tivo update and the Tivo branded wireless n adapter because I was fine BEFORE that update


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

tivoknucklehead said:


> thus there definitively is a software issue with this Tivo update and the Tivo branded wireless n adapter because I was fine BEFORE that update


Agree. Never had a single issue until the update.

I too had to run a hardline to the unit to be able to connect to the TiVo service.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm looking for a few people (who know how to determine the IP address their N Adapter is using) to test something for me that could give us further insight.

If you're up for the challenge, please email me ([email protected]) and I'll send instructions.

Thank you,
--Margret


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I got my downloads going again by switching from the bricked Tivo branded Wireless N adapter to a Linksys N adapter that I had sitting around model WET610N. worked on first attempt

as noted above, 2 different Tivo N adapters did not work


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Any word on when they are going to fix this issue? It is annoying having to run a cable through the house in order for the TiVo to connect.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm surprised more people aren't complaining, I assume many use the Tivo branded Wireless N adapters. I gave up on mine and switched brands (post 45)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Perhaps, like me, 20.3.7.1a has not caused any problems. I am worried about 20.3.8 since I have not received that yet. That's why I wait. I want to know what to look for.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I'm surprised more people aren't complaining, I assume many use the Tivo branded Wireless N adapters. I gave up on mine and switched brands (post 45)


Thanks for the callback to your post! Just ordered one from Amazon.

Thanks TiVo for bricking the $99 official TiVo adapter and making me spend another $90 to connect wirelessly again. Stay classy.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

For what its worth i noticed amazon and my local best buy store have the tivo N adapter for $39.99 down from $89.99.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

sorry to hear you're having troubles. i've never used the tivo wireless-n adapter, since i already had 2 linksys wet610n's and 1 wes610n before switching to tivo - they have no issues after the update.


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

I use the tivo wireless n adapter and have not had any problems since resetting it


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Is this still a widespread issue, I see several people complaining on Facebook about this?


----------



## jaylogs (Feb 10, 2005)

CoxInPHX said:


> Is this still a widespread issue, I see several people complaining on Facebook about this?


My Tivo got an update yesterday and now I cannot connect to Tivo service. I had this issue after the last update, but somehow I got it working (although I couldn't get it in "blue light" mode as I could when I first got my adapter). I will be emailing Margret, it looks like!


----------



## hu79 (Jun 22, 2005)

Frustrating month or so trying to get my Series 4 to connect wirelessly via Tivo N adapter, had to use direct ethernet connection 2x due to wireless failures (N11, C113). Purchased the Cisco Linksys WET610N based on comments on this forum, just completed configuring and connecting, worked like a charm. Not pleased had to spend the $90 to get me back to where I was with the Tivo N adapter (for a number of years), but pleased it worked.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I can see why people are having trouble manually updating the N Adapter firmware.

The "Download the firmware" link only seems to work in Firefox.
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1674

Firmware Link:
http://www.tivo.com/tivo-assets/nadaupdate/V1.1.E1.uImage

EDIT: for IE and Chrome you need to right click on the link and Save (target or link) As...


----------



## watsog (Jan 12, 2014)

I've had problems off and on since I installed it Dec 5. Was working fine since Xmas until we had a 1 second power dropout. Now it's giving C133 error and hasn't connected to service since 1/8. I've tried rebooting everything (first modem, then router, then plug tivo in). One thing I'm confused about is Tivo has two IP addresses. When I browse to one it gives me the "congratulations" page you get when setting up. When I browse to the other it gives me an "N adapter" page with some info. What's going on? Both listed with same MAC address by the router. Is this normal? That's whats stopped me from setting up a reserved IP address for the tivo. 
I'm running the 20.3.7.1a01-2-746 software.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I bet Cisco is thanking TiVo for the increase in sales.

I too bought the the Cisco Linksys WET610N mentioned here, and it works perfectly.

I can finally roll up the network cable that was stretched across the house and put the official TiVo N Adapter in a box.


----------



## peleke12 (Nov 30, 2013)

I had wireless N problems since the update and support told me that doing a hardwire update would fix the problem. It did, but only temporarily. After a couple of weeks, I got the same 'connection interrupted' errors and again disconnected the Tivo, took it into the office and did an update through a hardwire connection. Yesterday was the 3rd time. Any idea when this might be corrected?



peleke12 said:


> Tivo support was correct. I updated connected directly to the router yesterday, and after weeks of frustrating troubleshooting, it successfully did a scheduled update today through the wireless adapter. My only problem now is that every time I reset the router, the adapter establishes a G connection unless I connect the adapter to a pc and manually connect to an N port. I can live with that.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

NETGEAR WNCE4004-100NAS Dual-Band N900 Video and Gaming 4-Port Wi-Fi Adapter
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122509

$29.99
With Promo Code EMCPWHF45, ends 1/30
http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/Jan-0-2014/SaveStorage24/index-landing.html


----------

